# My Guild Wars 2: Path of Fire Contributions



## Brendon Williams (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello Everyone! At the urging of @AlexanderSchiborr, I've decided to share some of the music I wrote for Guild Wars 2 this last year. I had the pleasure of working alongside the amazing Wilbert Roget II to write the battle music for the expansion (who recently composed the soundtrack for Call of Duty: WWII). Very grateful to Will and lead composer Maclaine Diemer for bringing me on board, as this was my first AAA game composing experience! 

Here's a playlist of some of the music I wrote for Path of Fire:


And here are a few of the cues I wrote for Living World Season 4 – these cues were just released recently and are all virtual, unlike the cues for Path of Fire. 


Also, a big thanks to the VI Control community – this site has been a great source of inspiration and knowledge over the several years I've been working with virtual instruments.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 26, 2018)

Brendon, dude, amazing work! I genuinely love what you did with these tracks - your VI skills in _Desmina's Reclamation_ are outstanding.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 26, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Brendon, dude, amazing work! I genuinely love what you did with these tracks - your VI skills in _Desmina's Reclamation_ are outstanding.



Thanks Kyle, I appreciate it!


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 26, 2018)

Awesome work Brendon!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 27, 2018)

dariusofwest said:


> Awesome work Brendon!



Thanks for listening Allan!


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 27, 2018)

Is this samples or recorded? Sounds amazing, and very guildwars-y


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 27, 2018)

ThomasNL said:


> Is this samples or recorded? Sounds amazing, and very guildwars-y



Thanks! The first playlist is live strings, live choir, live hand percussion, and a few live individual brass players (horn and trombone) layered in with samples (Hollywood Brass). The trumpets, woodwinds, and orchestral/large perc are all samples. The second playlist is all samples – no live musicians.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Mar 27, 2018)

Excellent music. What perc and choir libraries did you use in the second playlist?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 28, 2018)

wcb123 said:


> Excellent music. What perc and choir libraries did you use in the second playlist?



Thank you!

Percussion is a combination of Evolution World Percussion (for the hand perc), Spitfire Percussion and EWQLSO Percussion (for orchestral perc), and HZ01 (epic perc).
Choirs are a combination of Oceana and Storm Choir II.


----------



## Hans Blomberg (Mar 28, 2018)

Massive! Very well done! I wish I had the means for doing stuff like that! (Provided that I also have the talent...) And rhythmically intricate with some 7/8 time signature here and there, right?


----------



## lucor (Mar 28, 2018)

Hans Blomberg said:


> And rhythmically intricate with some 7/8 time signature here and there, right?


The curse of being a prog metalhead. 
Fantastic job! Did you do the mixing on the sampled cues yourself or was it done by a professional mixer?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 28, 2018)

Hans Blomberg said:


> Massive! Very well done! I wish I had the means for doing stuff like that! (Provided that I also have the talent...) And rhythmically intricate with some 7/8 time signature here and there, right?



Yep, 7/8 and various others depending on the cue! And thank you - it’s challenging, but an absolute blast working on music like this.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 28, 2018)

lucor said:


> The curse of being a prog metalhead.
> Fantastic job! Did you do the mixing on the sampled cues yourself or was it done by a professional mixer?



Haha, you figured me out! For anyone who doesn’t know, I have a prog metal band called A Sense of Gravity. 

I did the mixing for the sampled cues, but the live ones were mixed by someone else.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

Brendon Williams said:


> Hello Everyone! At the urging of @AlexanderSchiborr, I've decided to share some of the music I wrote for Guild Wars 2 this last year. I had the pleasure of working alongside the amazing Wilbert Roget II to write the battle music for the expansion (who recently composed the soundtrack for Call of Duty: WWII). Very grateful to Will and lead composer Maclaine Diemer for bringing me on board, as this was my first AAA game composing experience!
> 
> Here's a playlist of some of the music I wrote for Path of Fire:
> 
> ...




Wow, I am so excited for you and the tracks here are so great. My favourite is "the end of war" which is really fucking cool and so well written..but they are all very cool. Did you know that I played GW 1? Back in 2006 I think...I still have my hardcopy here and I even think I have my character account..:D Man..anyways, very proud of you. You total deserve the project and I hope you will have many more cool projects. But you are a great composer and orchestrator as it completely shows up in those works. I can only learn from that.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Apr 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Wow, I am so excited for you and the tracks here are so great. My favourite is "the end of war" which is really fucking cool and so well written..but they are all very cool. Did you know that I played GW 1? Back in 2006 I think...I still have my hardcopy here and I even think I have my character account..:D Man..anyways, very proud of you. You total deserve the project and I hope you will have many more cool projects. But you are a great composer and orchestrator as it completely shows up in those works. I can only learn from that.



Thanks so much for the kind words Alex! Yeah, I had a lot of fun with The End of War. It's the final (3rd) phase of the final boss, so it was a great excuse to go a little over-the-top.


----------

